# Tuck lace stitch pattern



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Thought I would share this tuck lace stitch pattern. I have been experimenting with making open stitches for the sides of a string bag that I am knitting - with string!
Settings include needles out of work and tuck stitches.
Easy knitting, no stitch transfers.
Val


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

That is perfect for a bag. Can you share more about the set up? What machine do you use?


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

ValT said:


> Thought I would share this tuck lace stitch pattern. I have been experimenting with making open stitches for the sides of a string bag that I am knitting - with string!
> Settings include needles out of work and tuck stitches.
> Easy knitting, no stitch transfers.
> Val


Great picture.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks good. Can you tell us how you did it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pattern for a shopping bag


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very nice. Would make a nice openwork shrug for summer, too. Could you share the pattern?


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Lovely stitch. It could be useful for all sorts of things.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

This looks like a good curtain pattern. Please share.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting! If not a shopping bag, will you be sewing a lining? Looks like EON on one row - starting with either the 1st or 2nd stitch from the end, and on the second row of EON - starting with either the 2nd or 3rd stitch from the end????????. Just guessing. I agree with Linuxgirl, it would make a nice openwork shrug.


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Please tell us what machine and what stitch was used.


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

This looks like Tuck Lace Knitmaster Card 1 or card 3 by Kate Armitage with needles out of work, according to the card set up.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's my needle set up.
The pattern can done automatically on any machine that does tuck. This machine is a SK860.
Tuck is done on every alternate needle in work on one row, then the tuck is done on the next row on the other needles.
Val


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you the information. I wounded if you could use a punch card on a Brother machine or use an electronic.

Rhonda


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW...that's REALLY cool. How are you going to line it? Similar color or contrast color? Excellent design!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Great thank you for sharing that. Sounds like I can use "Card one" by Kate Armitage. Have to try that out for string bags and shrugs (more than enough cotton yarn in my stash and some nice lace wool).


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my pattern

o=needle out of work
k = knit
t = tuck

You can see on the chart how the tucked stitches get knitted off on the alternative needles and the alternative rows.

This could done with a punch card. You need to ensure that the needles out of work on the punch card match the needles out of work on your needle bed.

Do post pics of your samples and let me know how you get on.
Val


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

it looks great well done


----------



## Kindia (Jun 17, 2015)

I love that. I'm always looking for ways to make airy, breezy knits. How'd you do it? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

Ithink it is Card 1 Knitmaster /Silver Reed/ Brother.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you. The pattern makes it perfectly clear. Have to try that soon.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.

Rhonda


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking back at the stitch grid I posted earlier, I thought I would double-check it against the actual pattern and I discovered I made an error. Here is the actual pattern.

The blank blue squares are the knit squares.
The inverted U's are the tuck stitches.
The other symbols are needles out of work.
Val


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the correction. Can't wait to give it a try.

Rhonda


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Just tried out the wrong pattern that I posted, and although it's a very open pattern, it doesn't look so intricate.

When it's light tomorrow (evening here now), I will post a pic of it.

Val


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful work. will have to try this 

Saroj


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow !! I like this,.. Thanks for the instructions..


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

ValT said:


> Just tried out the wrong pattern that I posted, and although it's a very open pattern, it doesn't look so intricate.
> 
> When it's light tomorrow (evening here now), I will post a pic of it.
> 
> Val


As promised.
Val


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good. Thank you.

Rhonda


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I like this stitch too. Maybe I'll use it to MK a swimsuit cover for the DD that's been bugging me for one.
Thanks, Val.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

boots said:


> I like this stitch too. Maybe I'll use it to MK a swimsuit cover for the DD that's been bugging me for one.
> Thanks, Val.


Sounds really good, Boots.
I would join two 2 rectangles - topped and bottomed with all the needles in work for the hems. Making it as big and baggy as possible. Join together, leaving neck and armholes open.
Val


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

ValT said:


> Sounds really good, Boots.
> I would join two 2 rectangles - topped and bottomed with all the needles in work for the hems. Making it as big and baggy as possible. Join together, leaving neck and armholes open.
> Val


Thanks for instructions, Val. Let you know how it goes.


----------

